# Instalacion hauppauge 350 en pal-n freebsd



## g_masuzzo (Nov 24, 2008)

Verificar que el sonido este habilitado en /boot/loader.conf
Para audio Creative agregar en /boot/loader.conf
snd_emu10k1_load="YES"
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Copiar desde su CD de Hauppauge los siguientes archivos a /usr/ports/distfiles
hcwPVRP2.sys
HcwMakoB.ROM
HcwMakoC.ROM
Cambiar el nombre de HcwMakoC.ROM por HcwMakoA.ROM y modificar los md5 y sha256 en 
edit /usr/ports/multimedia/pvrxxx/distinfo (para que queden de esta forma)
SIZE (HcwMakoA.ROM) = 16382
MD5 (HcwMakoA.ROM) = 3a4803384f749d644ee1f1ca9dcb12fa
SHA256 (HcwMakoA.ROM) = cfd4a8ad9e814c65070b8d45ba56e576391df1d2945ee4ea000d0f81cd8df278
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Parckear el kernel
make patch-iicbb
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Verificar que su kernel tenga estas opciones, sino agregarlas
device     iicbus
device     iicbb
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Rehacer el Kernel
cd /usr/src
make buildkernel KERNCONF=CARMEN
make installkernel KERNCONF=CARMEN
reboot
-------------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250
make depends
make install && make clean
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Agregar en /boot/loader.conf
cxm_iic_load="YES"
cxm_load="YES"
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Verificar en dmesg algo similar a esto
cxm0: <Conexant iTVC15 MPEG Coder> mem 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff irq 22 at device 10.0 on pci2
cxm_iic0: <Conexant iTVC15 / iTVC16 I2C controller> on cxm0
iicbb0: <I2C bit-banging driver> on cxm_iic0
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 master-only
ic0 on iicbus0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iicsmb0: <SMBus over I2C bridge> on iicbus0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on iicsmb0
smb0: <SMBus generic I/O> on smbus0
cxm0: LG Innotek TAPE-H001F tuner
cxm0: SAA7115 rev 1 video decoder
cxm0: MSP4448G-A2 audio decoder
cxm0: IR Remote
cxm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
cxm0: encoder firmware version 0x2050032
cxm0: decoder firmware version 0x2020023
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Probar captura mprg-2
cat /dev/cxm0 > tv.mpg
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Reproducir en mplayer
mplayer -cache 4000 /dev/cxm0
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Reproducir en xine
cat /dev/cxm0| xine stdin://
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Cambiar Frecuencias manualmente
Por Ejemplo
pvr250-setchannel 259.25
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Lista de Frecuencias norma PAL-N Argentina Cablevision
---------------- VHF ----------------   ---------------- UHF ----------------
CH     BAND   VIDEO    CHROMA   AUDIO   CH     BAND   VIDEO    CHROMA   AUDIO
 2   54- 60   55.25   58.8295   59.75   14  470-476  471.25  474.8295  475.75
 3   60- 66   61.25   64.8295   65.75   15  476-482  477.25  480.8295  481.75
 4   66- 72   67.25   70.8295   71.75   16  482-488  483.25  486.8295  487.75
 5   76- 82   77.25   80.8295   81.75   17  488-494  489.25  492.8295  493.75
 6   82- 88   83.25   86.8295   87.75   18  494-500  495.25  498.8295  499.75
 7  174-180  175.25  178.8295  179.75   19  500-506  501.25  504.8295  505.75
 8  180-186  181.25  184.8295  185.75   20  506-512  507.25  510.8295  511.75
 9  186-192  187.25  190.8295  191.75   21  512-518  513.25  516.8295  517.75
10  192-198  193.25  196.8295  197.75   22  518-524  519.25  522.8295  523.75
11  198-204  199.25  202.8295  203.75   23  524-530  525.25  528.8295  529.75
12  204-210  205.25  208.8295  209.75   24  530-536  531.25  534.8295  535.75
13  210-216  211.25  214.8295  215.75   25  536-542  537.25  540.8295  541.75
                                        26  542-548  543.25  546.8295  547.75
                                        27  548-554  549.25  552.8295  553.75
                                        28  554-560  555.25  558.8295  559.75
                                        29  560-566  561.25  564.8295  565.75
                                        30  566-572  567.25  570.8295  571.75
                                        31  572-578  573.25  576.8295  577.75
                                        32  578-584  579.25  582.8295  583.75
                                        33  584-590  585.25  588.8295  589.75
---------------- CATV ---------------   34  590-596  591.25  594.8295  595.75
CH     BAND   VIDEO    CHROMA   AUDIO   35  596-602  597.25  600.8295  601.75
14  120-126  121.25  124.8295  125.75   36  602-608  603.25  606.8295  607.75
15  126-132  127.25  130.8295  131.75   37  608-614  609.25  612.8295  613.75
16  132-138  133.25  136.8295  137.75   38  614-620  615.25  618.8295  619.75
17  138-144  139.25  142.8295  143.75   39  620-626  621.25  624.8295  625.75
18  144-150  145.25  148.8295  149.75   40  626-632  627.25  630.8295  631.75
19  150-156  151.25  154.8295  155.75   41  632-638  633.25  636.8295  637.75
20  156-162  157.25  160.8295  161.75   42  638-644  639.25  642.8295  643.75
21  162-168  163.25  166.8295  167.75   43  644-650  645.25  648.8295  649.75
22  168-174  169.25  172.8295  173.75   44  650-656  651.25  654.8295  655.75
23  216-222  217.25  220.8295  221.75   45  656-662  657.25  660.8295  661.75
24  222-228  223.25  226.8295  227.75   46  662-668  663.25  666.8295  667.75
25  228-234  229.25  232.8295  233.75   47  668-674  669.25  672.8295  673.75
26  234-240  235.25  238.8295  239.75   48  674-680  675.25  678.8295  679.75
27  240-246  241.25  244.8295  245.75   49  680-686  681.25  684.8295  685.75
28  246-252  247.25  250.8295  251.75   50  686-692  687.25  690.8295  691.75
29  252-258  253.25  256.8295  257.75   51  692-698  693.25  696.8295  697.75
30  258-264  259.25  262.8295  263.75   52  698-704  699.25  702.8295  703.75
31  264-270  265.25  268.8295  269.75   53  704-710  705.25  708.8295  709.75
32  270-276  271.25  274.8295  275.75   54  710-716  711.25  714.8295  715.75
33  276-282  277.25  280.8295  281.75   55  716-722  717.25  720.8295  721.75
34  282-288  283.25  286.8295  287.75   56  722-728  723.25  726.8295  727.75
35  288-294  289.25  292.8295  293.75   57  728-734  729.25  732.8295  733.75
36  294-300  295.25  298.8295  299.75   58  734-740  735.25  738.8295  739.75
37  300-306  301.25  304.8295  305.75   59  740-746  741.25  744.8295  745.75
38  306-312  307.25  310.8295  311.75   60  746-752  747.25  750.8295  751.75
39  312-318  313.25  316.8295  317.75   61  752-758  753.25  756.8295  757.75
40  318-324  319.25  322.8295  323.75   62  758-764  759.25  762.8295  763.75
41  324-330  325.25  328.8295  329.75   63  764-770  765.25  768.8295  769.75
42  330-336  331.25  334.8295  335.75   64  770-776  771.25  774.8295  775.75
43  336-342  337.25  340.8295  341.75   65  776-782  777.25  780.8295  781.75
44  342-348  343.25  346.8295  347.75   66  782-788  783.25  786.8295  787.75
45  348-354  349.25  352.8295  353.75   67  788-794  789.25  792.8295  793.75
46  354-360  355.25  358.8295  359.75   68  794-800  795.25  798.8295  799.75
47  360-366  361.25  364.8295  365.75   69  800-806  801.25  804.8295  805.75
48  366-372  367.25  370.8295  371.75   70  806-812  807.25  810.8295  811.75
49  372-378  373.25  376.8295  377.75   71  812-818  813.25  816.8295  817.75
50  378-384  379.25  382.8295  383.75   72  818-824  819.25  822.8295  823.75
51  384-390  385.25  388.8295  389.75   73  824-830  825.25  828.8295  829.75
52  390-396  391.25  394.8295  395.75   74  830-836  831.25  834.8295  835.75
53  396-402  397.25  400.8295  401.75   75  836-842  837.25  840.8295  841.75
54  402-408  403.25  406.8295  407.75   76  842-848  843.25  846.8295  847.75
55  408-414  409.25  412.8295  413.75   77  848-854  849.25  852.8295  853.75
56  414-420  415.25  418.8295  419.75   78  854-860  855.25  858.8295  859.75
57  420-426  421.25  424.8295  425.75   79  860-866  861.25  864.8295  865.75
58  426-432  427.25  430.8295  431.75   80  866-872  867.25  870.8295  871.75
59  432-438  433.25  436.8295  437.75   81  872-878  873.25  876.8295  877.75
60  438-444  439.25  442.8295  443.75   82  878-884  879.25  882.8295  883.75
61  444-450  445.25  448.8295  449.75   83  884-890  885.25  888.8295  889.75
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Maledictus (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry, this is an english language board.


----------

